# Interested?



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

*CLOSED*
*Waiting List*-
*apbt2010
*kg420


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't you just surprise me if I give you a pic? LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Do whatever you want with these!! I like surprises and would love to see what you come up with


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol i'll do yours first since you were the first to give me pictures. I think I can come up with something creative for you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> Lol i'll do yours first since you were the first to give me pictures. I think I can come up with something creative for you


Oh, and if you can make a banner like I have in my signature out of it that would be cool to!!  I think I like the photo manip.....but as I said I like surprises!! Color is good too!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I actually have the idea already for your image. I think it will look pretty awesome when it is done. I can make the image first and then resize it and cut it to make it a banner size. What size does your banner for your signature need to be?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no idea what size the banner can be...?? I made the one in there now on photobucket :/ It can definitely be a little bigger than the one I have if that helps LOL!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I can try to keep it to the same size then. Maybe a bit longer. I'll figure it out XD


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

With all the computer skills you have I'm sure you will! Those pics of examples are awesome!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Im digging up pics


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Only one spot left!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ooo, ooo, count me in too. I'll see what I can dig up. Ames made my signature and that made me happy. If you can do something fancy I can use it for my avatar.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

These are just a few of my favs. If you can't use any of them, I will totally understand. My camera and phone don't take the best pics.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

PS Your work is amazing!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I will see what I can do with your pictures. So you want an avatar then? I'll make a regular size picture and then you can shrink it down to the size of an avatar  

And thank you. I try, but you need motivation to make art like that and I have a short burst so im gonna use it XD


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i kno you have only 3 spots but if you can do one for me that be great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For banner size I make mine between 700-750 PX


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok Blue_Nose_Bella. I finished your lovely image!!!!!!! 


I can make a signature banner size for it if you want. It might not fit the whole picture but I can shrink it and cut out the proper size. I hope you like it.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

omg jaws thats so awesome.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

apbt2010 - I'll see if I can make you something after I finish the ones I have. No promises though.  I love the pictures by the way.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> Ok Blue_Nose_Bella. I finished your lovely image!!!!!!!
> 
> Take a peak ;D
> Let Me Take You To Heaven by ~The-AlBtRaUm on deviantART
> ...


That is gorgeous ! What program do you use ?? Damn, I'm just not that computer saavy. Thanks so much! I love it!  American_Pit said she makes her banner 700-750 PX.

Oh, and I just showed my mother the pic you made and she says "why is Bella going to heaven" LOL! That's creepy...she said. But she also thought it was beautiful!! LMAO!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That photo could be made into a very nice rainbow bridge type picture for dogs passed and a BSL photo with that background too.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That is gorgeous ! What program do you use ?? Damn, I'm just not that computer saavy. Thanks so much! I love it!  American_Pit said she makes her banner 700-750 PX.
> 
> Oh, and I just showed my mother the pic you made and she says "why is Bella going to heaven" LOL! That's creepy...she said. But she also thought it was beautiful!! LMAO!!!


Lol well I didn't want it to seem as though she died XD my bad.

I use a program called GIMP. It's a free downloadable program, it's like photoshop.. just with less stuff to it. You just have to learn how to use gimp, but there are tutorials. It's a neat little program though.

So you sig/banner size is 700x750. That seems a little big but im sure it resizes? I wouldn't know XP


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No not 700X750... 700 OR 750 depending on how you make it ( square, rectangle) you may need a different size.

My signature is 
700px × 242px


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe this might be a proper size.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

This one is for CircleMKennels


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's just beautiful.

Shannon it will make an excellent signature. I think it reps Bella perfectly. Your little angel.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That one is awesome too!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i LOVE it!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> It's just beautiful.
> 
> Shannon it will make an excellent signature. I think it reps Bella perfectly. Your little angel.


I totally agree, looks almost as beautiful as she is!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

EckoMa- I finished your pic. I did something a little simple and elegant. If you dont like the way it is then I can come up with something else. 










Avatar sized-


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool pics. Good job. Can you do something with these??


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I'm sure I could come up with something. I will have to put you on the waiting list though. I have another request which was made after my limited 3 spots. So once I finish up that one I can start on something for you.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

If you ever get done and want to do more would love for you to do something with pics of my boy, but i'll wait to post pics until you decide after these if you'd want to 
Gorgeous work!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love my new avatar. Thank you soooo much!

You are going to have your hands full now, especially with your talent.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice work!!:love2: I love that you used Gimp.. Gives me hope that I can improve on it.  

If you wanna do a brindle spotted dog.. lemme know.


----------

